# foster a kitten for a few months!?



## Hbchick22 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone interested in fostering a 5 months old kitten for a few months???? i love this kitten but am in a lease for an apartment and they found out we had him and we're not supposed to have any animals...theres no way i can just get rid of him for hes been apart of the family since he was 6 weeks old. im so desprite i would even pay for his food and stuff if he was safe in a good home for a few months while i figure this out and get into an apartment that allows animals. anyone interested or know anything i can do?? hes a male orange tabby 5 months old.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, that's too bad.  

Where are you located? Hopefully someone here can help you out.


----------



## Hbchick22 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm located in Santa Barbara, California. but i am definately willing to drive some distance!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm on the wrong coast  

Since you have another thread on this in Cat Chat,
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=33459, I'll lock this one up to avoid confusion :wink:


----------

